# good advice please for my beardie



## carol-2008 (Jan 27, 2008)

hi ,need some good advice as i have 2 beardies , which were bought a week ago ,1 i am worried about as it seems to just stare out and does"nt walk about if we are in the room, it seems to be really nervous with people as when we lift it of the viv it stays like a statue and goes really dark and it has not eaten anything its gotten really thin ,totally opposite of the other,has anybody any advice? :welcome:they are about 6 months old.


----------



## roxanne86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you have 2 males?? cos 2 males will fight. even with 2 females there is always competion for heating, lighting, food and water. if one is lying on top of the other the one on top is getting more light and heating. also how old is the uv light and what heating do u have and what temp? is hes/shes losing weight quickly section (quarintine) the smaller one and u could get back in touch with who u bought them off, wb


----------



## HADI-(B.C.I) ! (Apr 1, 2009)

Same happened to my one of my beardies a while a go... If the other is ok then your setup must be fine, are they male and female? If not you should keep them in seperate tanks. The problem with mine was that he was just ill from the start and he ended up dying! But im sure urs will be fine, take him to a reptile expert or to the vet ASAP because it may be just an infection. Hope this helped


----------

